# Brody suddenly terrified of car? (Long)



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't have any easy answers...I have a car averse dog as well although Murphy has always been this way. We have had to work with him using food/treats and training to get him to the point where he will get in but stresses the whole ride (panting, shaking, laying flat on the seat etc.) He does best when riding in a crate but right now my car is not insured so when we travel he has to be in the back seat in a harness.

Murphy never had any one incident that we can point to that caused this fear. He's anxious reagarding other things as well such as toenail clipping and ear cleaning. My suggestion is a few private training sessions, maybe feed him in the car if he loves to eat. We have a dog walker that comes to our home and walks Murphy. Over time she was able to work with him to just walking around the neighborhood, to short rides in her van and now he's better for her than for us. Maybe look into an "at home" service where the dog walker comes to you if available.

Hope he's back to himself soon!

Jenn, Murphy and Sassy Saffron


----------

